# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Destination Party,the most popular ones for 2011 Summer, according to www.trivago.co

## julia90

*Destination Party, the most popular ones for 2011 Summer, according to www.trivago.com*

*the EMERGING ones and the WELL-KNOWN ones*

For many people summer doesn't mean only relax, but fun and parties.
Vip clubs on Cote D'Azur, balkan parties in Belgrade or a hop on historic Ibiza's discos: there's much choiche for night-owls to spend an holiday on wild party


1 *TALLIN 
*6317423_l.jpg 421431_l.jpg 6686897_l.jpeg 4449341_l.jpeg
Tallin is known as a Northern Europe capital of party.
Fashion bars and alternative pubs situated in the historic centre offer every kind of diversion for those searching a bit of healthy madness.
In 2011 Tallin was elected European Capital of Culture, this plan counts 7000 events of every kind.
The Disco lovers can indulge themselves between RnB or House clubs.


2 *BERLIN
*6031159_l.jpeg   
Berlin has become a benchmark for all Europe youngs.
Alternative and in the vanguard clubs make the German Capital the first choice for night-owls of every kind.
From the "In" district near the famous Kurfürstendamm, where there are many clubs and launges, to the livelier more eccentric Friedrichshain; Berlin offers every kind of fun.
For Techno lovers Tresor is unmissable; a disco that is a cult and now has its 20 birth, the best Djs of Europe perform there.


3 *SAINT TROPEZ
*
300 days a year of sun kiss Cote D'Azur, one of Chic-est destination of the Mediterranean.
During the daytime, visitors can enjoy the beaches and the sea; but at night Saint Tropez is the most popular destination for international Jet Set.
It has become famous thanks to Brigitte Bardot in the 60s; during the yeras the town has preserved its charm and style.
There are various clubs to spend a night dreaming of being a Vip.


4 *BELGRADE
*  
Belgrade in the latest years has revealed itself a much loved destination to those youngs searching an alternative entertainment, fashinated by Balkanic Music or lover of Techno.
At night, Skadarlija and Knez Mihailova street are very lively, where next to fashion and chic discos one can find improvised clubs or casual parties.
The "All night long" evenings on the boats along the Sava river are very charcteristic.


5 *ZAGREB
*  
During summer nights the streets of the Croat Capital get lively.
The nightime usually start along the Tkalciceva, a busy street because of its bars and cafes popular among students and young travellers.
From that street, one can shift easily in one of the night clubs to spend the night till sunrise.
For the Jazz and Blues lovers, Zagreb is a true discovering, numerous are the clubs where you can listen to live performances of international artists.


6 *SALENTO
*
Salento, sun, sea and fun; shortly this is the italian heel.
The Salentine Peninsula in the latest years has recorded a stream of youngs from all Europe in search of fun in the name of traditions.
During nightime in many of the adriatic and ionan beaches you can find bonfires and parties.
Travellers who prefer the atmosphere of big discos can head to Gallipoli where the clubs offer is variegated.


7 *LLORET DE MAR
* 
Lloret de Mar is the most famous destination of Costa Brava.
Many youngs head there to find wild nights in the Spanish Movida.
Clubs, bars, discos: there's nothing missing to party till the dead of night.


8 *IBIZA
*
David Guetta and Paul Von Dyk live here; Pacha and Amnesia have crossed spain borders and are known in all Europe.
The island of Ibiza presents de jure itself as a candidate to be the European Capital of summer fun.
San Antonio and Ibiza are the main destination for young festives.
To all this fan you can pair wonderful beaches, among those the renowed Playa d'en Bossa or the less known Cala Portinax and Cala Tarida.


9 *MALTA
* 
St. Julian's is Malta's place most known to fun lovers.
The ancient fishermen village has now a diversified nightlife, thanks to its numerous bars and pubs that call for toutists and locals to party all night.
The quartier of Paceville is very evocative, there there are the most characteristic clubs.

----------


## Glavuzy9

the EMERGING ones and the WELL-KNOWN ones

----------


## SimonTiger

is there an updated 2018 data?

----------

